# Your biggest smallmouth



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've caught some 20's here on the west side but my biggest have came from the U.P.

I don't target them, just a by catch, but boy they are fun sometimes. Especially in a river.


----------



## eyesforever (Mar 8, 2004)

23", from Croton on crawfish plug. No scale/camera. Released to fight again.


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Mine will ALWAYS be 2-3 inches shy of Tamer's catches.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

20" to 20.5" way too many times. this one is from a River in the western U.P. right at 20".


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

22" not sure on the weight, loon lake last week


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Waz_51 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tron322 said:


> 20" to 20.5" way too many times. this one is from a River in the western U.P. right at 20".


So what was the measurement on the fish?


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Two big ones of the year 4lb 12oz and 5lb 1oz. Both on tubes with 3/8oz jig heads on Lake Michigan.


----------



## MontcalmCounty (Apr 1, 2013)

Tron322 said:


> 20" to 20.5" way too many times. this one is from a River in the western U.P. right at 20".


Better throw that dogfish back


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Benz said:


> Two big ones of the year 4lb 12oz and 5lb 1oz. Both on tubes with 3/8oz jig heads on Lake Michigan.


Those are some hogs. Im really interested what you look for when targeting smallmouth on the big lake.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 5, 2010)

22" Resident River Fish

24" Lake Michigan Fish

Both caught two years ago during the Fall when most guys are chasing Salmon...

It's insane how much more per inch the Lake Michigan fish weigh than the river fish do...

Those were caught on the fly during the Fall when the fish are keyed up on the Shad... Easy pickins if you know where and what to look for.

Last year, a guy submitted a 25" fish for the Master Angler awards, caught in Lake St. Clair, now that's HUGE!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

20 inches, 4 1/2 lbs, Stony lake, Oceana County


----------



## Benz (Sep 25, 2010)

Catfish keats said:


> Those are some hogs. Im really interested what you look for when targeting smallmouth on the big lake.


Water that is just outside flats. Or in the flats of you can find a stretch where there is a pool that is 8+ft deep surrounded by 2-7ft. Also I try to fish where the wind and current would be pushing smaller fish into pools. And of course any boulders that are submerged near the flats. Both those fish were caught out of the same pool about 25 min apart. It helps to have more than one person fishing too. The larger ones are more timid and both those fish came as a double tossing behind the smaller one hooked up.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

23" 6lb 3oz on a FLW scale so it's official. Caught it in erie a few years back and It was an absolute slob. Made the 5 pounder I also had look like a minnow. Had 5 fish almost 24lbs. Now that's a good day.


----------



## StStutz (Jan 19, 2006)

heres a 21.25", probably around 4lbs. i think the following year i got a 22.5", can't find a pic though. gotta love big smallies.


----------



## RV13 (Nov 2, 2012)

There sure are some nice smallies being caught. We head north to Intermediate Lake once a year and usually get a few in that 18 to 21 inch range. I think my biggest was 21.5 and caught on a 3 inch *********** grub.


----------



## marn1186 (Dec 27, 2009)

. Caught on Grand Traverse Bay off of Northport, MI


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Benz said:


> Two big ones of the year 4lb 12oz and 5lb 1oz. Both on tubes with 3/8oz jig heads on Lake Michigan.


Slobs for sure. Very nice!

I just love catching smallmouths.


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

23 inches somewhere between Nashville and Ada on an unmentionable.

By the way the Hot Ponds is the warm water discharge from the power plant at the mouth of the Saginaw River. I grew up in Bay City and the water there is always around 80 degrees (even in the winter). I caught a 21 incher outside the hot ponds that was blind. The fish weighted about 2 pounds and was the skinniest small mouth I had ever seen.

I don't think that you can get a boat into the Hot Ponds after 911 due to the new level of security, which is a great loss to sportsman. It used to be a great place to catch a few walleyes, catfish, bass and whatever you wanted to chase. I sort of miss the hum of the power lines and the distinct chemical smell of the area.


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Tron322 said:


> 20" to 20.5" way too many times. this one is from a River in the western U.P. right at 20".


That's a great picture!!


----------



## Dashforcash (Sep 9, 2011)

Top picture with the guy in the red Shane got this 8lb 3oz up in northern MI. They took it ti a certified scale for measuring purposes. Next six is him with his 8lber an his buddy's 6lber. 
Please note these fish are all still ALIVE the 8lber will be replaca mounted. You don't always need to kill a fish to mount it. 
Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

